# What Is The Real underlying Reason People Dye Their Hair?



## fmdog44 (Oct 12, 2019)

My lady neighbor just died her hair brown with blond accents. She looks great now. She is a very attractive woman with a great figure and I think she is 8 or 9 years younger than me. She was fully grey/white and I admit her new color has really made her look desirable. So is that it? Is appearance to others and one's self the reason? To me men dying their hair is silly looking because it I so obvious much like a cheap toupee.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 12, 2019)

Boredom


----------



## Olivia (Oct 12, 2019)

Of course, to be desirable. What else? For myself, I'd rather be desirable the way I am.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 12, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> My lady neighbor just died her hair brown with blond accents. She looks great now. She is a very attractive woman with a great figure and I think she is 8 or 9 years younger than me. She was fully grey/white and I admit her new color has really made her look desirable.



Go for itself.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 12, 2019)

Women don't tend to think of hair as unchangeable, meaning that how it emerges from the head is not necessarily what you're stuck with. 

People use color, cut, style, professional assistance, and various products to reconfigure, disguise or enhance what nature delivers. 

Yes, it's about the appearance to oneself and to others.


----------



## charry (Oct 12, 2019)

i guess they dye there hair, cos they dont like their own colour..

i hated my natural colour......strawberry blonde,  so from an early age ,ive always had blonde highlights.......now i have bleach and golden highlights....im still waiting for the Grey   but to no avail.....


----------



## Trade (Oct 12, 2019)

Olivia said:


> Of course, to be desirable. What else? For myself, I'd rather be desirable the way I am.



And you are.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 12, 2019)

I noticed this one woman anchor on CNN who had been a dark brunette and suddenly she is a light brown. almost a strawberry blonde. A first I wasn't sure I liked it, but then I thought about it and woman do change their hair color to go better with their skin color. That's what's advised for woman as they get older. But then, that's really just a preference.

P.S. No, this is not intended to be a political post.


----------



## Lc jones (Oct 12, 2019)

I color my hair because I would rather look younger then older...I also feel I look more attractive with brown hair then with gray hair.


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 12, 2019)

Vanity.


----------



## Lc jones (Oct 12, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Vanity.


Correct!


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 12, 2019)

I color mine just because I like it that way--don't care if I'm desirable or not.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 12, 2019)

As a young woman I occasionally tinted my hair for a lift to my self esteem. My sister was a hairdresser and was quite fashion conscious. Me, not so much but I did go through various phases when I wore wigs or wiglets and tried various styles such as a tightly permed afro. I tried tints and highlights at different times.

IMO this becomes something that women do and as we age we find it difficult to see ourselves in the mirror looking like our natural selves because we have always been accustomed to enhancing nature. It is the same with wearing makeup. 

I find it liberating to embrace myself as the older woman that I have become and forget about the rituals of hairdressers and makeup. That is not to say that I don't scrub up on occasions and take particular care with my grooming, especially if important photos are likely to be taken. However, the hair remains white.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 12, 2019)

I know that some people simply enjoy the fun of doing it, and perhaps also, the sense of adventure, not being completely certain how it will turn out.
If it lifts their spirits, that seems good to me, even though I do not plan to ever do it, myself.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 13, 2019)

Vanity for sure and fear of aging and looking old


----------



## Kaila (Oct 13, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Vanity for sure and fear of aging and looking age



Does that work?  

If it succeeds in either removing the fears of aging,
or if it actually is effective in slowing at all, or preventing aging, itself,
then i would definitely reconsider trying it for myself!


----------



## toffee (Oct 13, 2019)

my opinion is like myself who does colour their hair -like my hair to look nice always - maybe vanity is the deep object -but 
looking nice especially pass 50 is ok in my book ' not sure aging or having fears of it coz if that was the case we would all being having a nic n tuck somewhere -


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 13, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Women don't tend to think of hair as unchangeable, meaning that_* how it emerges from the head is not necessarily what you're stuck with*_


I have no real reason to copy/paste this except for the new to me twist on wimin and hair
I mean I already knew hair is treated as an accessory, but, well, I just like the phrase


----------



## Pepper (Oct 13, 2019)

If I could afford having it professionally done, I would color my hair again.  On my own, I can't keep up with the root problem.  Nothing looks as bad as white roots.  I live on the fourth floor and when I look down & see folks with white roots it makes me determined to keep my hair natural.  Looks so awful.  Also, I've gotten shorter, so there are plenty of people towering over me who could see my white roots.  Lucky for me I have the color of white that looks platinum.

Why would I color it if I could afford to?  It looks better and I looked younger when I colored my hair.  Of course, my natural color usually guarantees me a seat on public transportation and that's a good thing!


----------



## Catlady (Oct 13, 2019)

Pepper said:


> I can't keep up with the root problem.  Nothing looks as bad as white roots.
> 
> Why would I color it if I could afford to?  It looks better and I looked younger when I colored my hair.  Of course, my natural color usually guarantees me a seat on public transportation and that's a good thing!


I was an early grayer, started at 15, and have black hair, so I was forced to color my hair.  No way was I going to be half white hair by age 20 like my grandma.  And I HATED those roots but didn't want to be light haired, what with the bleaching needed.  I knew one woman who bleached and her hair started falling out, she could pull off fistfuls.  As soon as I retired I let my hair grow out, all white by this time and have never regretted it.

I agree, women look much younger with colored hair and it looks good as long as it's not a dark color like black or dark brown.  But, to have to put that toxic stuff on your hair every three weeks or so to avoid those root problems?  Not for me, I rather look my age.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 13, 2019)

Kaila said:


> Does that work?
> 
> If it succeeds in either removing the fears of aging,
> or if it actually is effective in slowing at all, or preventing aging, itself,
> then i would definitely reconsider trying it for myself!



Not sure.  I don’t dye my hair any more but never actually did dye it. I colour it with henna however I’d have to made up the henna paste, wait for it to activate, apply it and wait for hours but it most certainly made my hair look younger. 

From the back it really suited me but from the front it was so colourful that if I didn’t apply makeup, my face would appear washed out. Plus I’ve got ultra long hair which grows fast . My roots would show in 7 days time so I’d have a big silver streak. It wasn’t an attractive look at all plus it would take me hours of my time to do it. 

It felt so pretentious to me that even if I looked ten years younger, it wasn’t worth it. I’d be the woman be the vibrant red hair walking beside my husband who is five years younger but looks 10 years old which he hated. 

So to answer your question, I know you were kidding, but I think it depends on the individual. 
I love my grey hair. My hair now looks older than I actually am so my face looks younger, so technically I look like a young looking older person and I like that. After all, nothing about me feels old. 

Here’s my hair before I grew in the greys. 
You almost need shades just to view it


----------



## Keesha (Oct 13, 2019)

toffee said:


> my opinion is like myself who does colour their hair -like my hair to look nice always - maybe vanity is the deep object -but
> looking nice especially pass 50 is ok in my book ' not sure aging or having fears of it coz if that was the case we would all being having a nic n tuck somewhere -



There’s nothing at all wrong with wanting to look good. I’d rather be called vain than frumpy any day.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 13, 2019)

My real reason for dying my hair blue is that I felt like it. No underlying reason. It's right there on the surface. I felt like it.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 13, 2019)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> My real reason for dying my hair blue is that I felt like it. No underlying reason. My reason is right there on the surface. I felt like it.
> 
> Gaaaa! Duplicate post and now I can't delete it.


Pictures please!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 13, 2019)

I have no clue how to post. Sigh.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 13, 2019)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I have no clue how to post. Sigh.



I’m not sure what you are using but I use the attach files right here on the left below this post. That should open up your photos file. Choose photos and wait for them to upload. Once uploaded you can leave them as is ( thumbnail file ) or choose full image. 

THIS is full image.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 13, 2019)

Thumbnail. Photos file. Upload. Download. Unload. Reload. Lock and load. Mmhmm. You just don't understand. I am computer/internet challenged!


----------



## Keesha (Oct 13, 2019)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Thumbnail. Photos file. Upload. Download. Unload. Reload. Lock and load. Mmhmm. You just don't understand. I am computer/internet challenged!


Layman’s terms. Press ‘attach files’ button
Choose pictures you want 
They upload on their own 
Then post hit ‘post reply.’ 

Easy Peasy.


----------



## treeguy64 (Oct 13, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> My lady neighbor just died her hair brown with blond accents. She looks great now. She is a very attractive woman with a great figure and I think she is 8 or 9 years younger than me. She was fully grey/white and I admit her new color has really made her look desirable. So is that it? Is appearance to others and one's self the reason? To me men dying their hair is silly looking because it I so obvious much like a cheap toupee.


Just two questions: What is your lady neighbor's address, and is she in need of some great company?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 13, 2019)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Thumbnail. Photos file. Upload. Download. Unload. Reload. Lock and load. Mmhmm. You just don't understand. I am computer/internet challenged!


I'm computer challenged too Georgia, I just wrote some instructions in Forum Support that may help, good luck.   

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/how-i-post-a-photo-from-my-computer-or-other-website.43949/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 13, 2019)

I started playing around with my hair color when I was around 16, and pretty much have been using some kind of color or highlights ever since.  I try to do it at home, rarely have any color services done in a salon.

  My friends and my older sister did it for fun and experimentation, and I followed suit.  I remember sitting in the kitchen while my older sister pulled strands of my hair out through little holes in a plastic cap for blondish highlights, since my hair was on the long side, it was quite the ouch moment.  Now that I'm old, I still continue doing color mainly because my husband likes it and I'm good with it too. There may come a time when I'm too old or sickly to color anymore, and then I'll put a stop to it.


----------



## Doomp (Jan 7, 2020)

I dyed my hair brown b/c I hated being blonde. People call you "a blonde" like you're some kind of object.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 7, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Just two questions: What is your lady neighbor's address, and is she in need of some great company?


*J-A-N-E-T!*


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 7, 2020)

*I am sure my mom is rolling in her grave over the fact I have chosen not to dye my hair. All grey for me.  My mom dyed hers because she did not want to look "old". I still remember when George Bush Sr. was running for President my mom was mortified that Barbara did not dye her hair.  I thought she looked good with it white.*


----------



## Duster (Jan 7, 2020)

I do it because it makes my husband feel younger!


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 7, 2020)

Catlady said:


> I was an early grayer, started at 15, and have black hair, so I was forced to color my hair.  No way was I going to be half white hair by age 20 like my grandma.  And I HATED those roots but didn't want to be light haired, what with the bleaching needed.  I knew one woman who bleached and her hair started falling out, she could pull off fistfuls.  As soon as I retired I let my hair grow out, all white by this time and have never regretted it.
> 
> I agree, women look much younger with colored hair and it looks good as long as it's not a dark color like black or dark brown.  But, to have to put that toxic stuff on your hair every three weeks or so to avoid those root problems?  Not for me, I rather look my age.



There's a woman in my church who is mid 80s at least and she dyes her hair stark black.  It looks horrible. and doesn't make her younger, at all.  If anything, it ages her because it is so obviously unnatural.  She also uses WAAY too much makeup, sort of like one of those "goth" girls with the black eyebrows, dark eyeshadow and bright red lips.  The whole effect is just ridiculous.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 8, 2020)

I am a natural blonde taking after my Dad. Never dyed or tinted my hair or eyebrows liked and like it as it is. It's now a slightly silvery blonde.

Maybe vanity kicks in with some and like to keep up appearances to the outside world. My Hubby had brown hair until he got older in his late 60's and wanted it rinsed with Just Men tint as this took out the grey and restored it to his natural colour. I did this for him every six or so weeks and liked making my Man feel good about himself.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 8, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm computer challenged too Georgia, I just wrote some instructions in Forum Support that may help, good luck.
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/how-i-post-a-photo-from-my-computer-or-other-website.43949/


 Very useful info as Im familiarising myself with SF criteria as I go along. What is good about this site it doesnt appear to have a size limit like some fora do.


----------



## Fyrefox (Jan 8, 2020)

I carry a recessive gene from my mother's side for good hair retention and hair color; she died at 90 with a full head of dark hair. Happy with my naturally dark brown hair, I'm fortunate in not needing to consider coloring it...


----------



## Lc jones (Jan 8, 2020)

Keesha said:


> There’s nothing at all wrong with wanting to look good. I’d rather be called vain than frumpy any day.


Love your response, you nailed it!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 8, 2020)

*What Is The Real underlying Reason People Dye Their Hair?*
So Strangers on the Street Don't Call You Mama!


----------



## peppermint (Jan 8, 2020)

My Mom never had gray hair....When she got older her very light hair turned a beautiful white hair...It was very becoming....
She was a blond when she was younger...

I didn't take after my mom....My hair has always been brown....As I got older I dye my hair....mostly by my hairdresser....
NO GRAY FOR ME...….   I don't care what other people say, it's my body and do what I want....

Girl's, do what you want....Gray, brown, black or blond, maybe red or maybe green...!!!!  It's your choice...


----------



## chic (Jan 9, 2020)

I never wanted to dye my hair, but in my late twenties, I suffered a severe emotional trauma. It's not an old wive's tale that your hair can turn white overnight, or almost overnight.

My hair turned visibly grey in 4 weeks. It also fell out by the ton. Everyone noticed it. Friends and family members would come over to me and lift a chunk of my hair and say, "Do you know your hair is turning white!"

Of course I knew. So I decided to color it back to it's old natural color. And I still do. Since I'm a member here, you can do the math on how long that has been.

I do it for myself. The women in my family are blessed with young skin so I felt doubly ridiculous with grey hair. On top of that I work in the public eye and a youthful appearance is important. So that's my hair dying story. I feel better about me with brown hair and hope to keep it that way until I die.

What other women decide to do with their hair is their own affair. Hair is a very personal thing to me. I delight in it.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 10, 2020)

I have colored my hair since I was 13. I started to let it go natural, but at the time I was living in a bad situation and didn't care about how I looked. When I moved out of there, I got my hair cut as it was way too long and started coloring it again. I like it and myself much more now. I guess the answer to the question of why do I do it is that it makes me happy.


----------



## gennie (Jan 10, 2020)

Change the outside all you want, the inside remains the same.   If she was not desirable to you before, your values might need looking into.


----------



## TravelinMan (Jan 10, 2020)

Reading most of these responses just reaffirms what I try to tell my wife.  Women dye their hair and put on makeup FOR OTHER WOMEN TO SEE!

Personally, I never even notice it when my wife (rarely) leaves her makeup off.  Like gennie says, it is what's inside that really counts.


----------



## Rojo (Jan 15, 2020)

I am a natural redhead (auburn). As I aged it began turning a dull brownish color, so I started dying it back to a shade more like the original. I love gray hair and if mine would come in a nice shade, I would leave it alone! Alas, it tends to look like sludge. LOL


----------



## pleinmont (Jan 15, 2020)

Even though I am going to be 70 next week, my hair has most of its natural colour. I will never dye it.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jan 15, 2020)

I yam what I yam and that's all what I yam. *― Popeye*
 No better way to say it. Keep your dye.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 15, 2020)

I quit dying my hair a year ago.... decided I was old enough to 'look old' !!    (and I love the freedom of that choice) 
Funny thing though, I have been told by several people that  I look 'younger'  with silver/gray then I did as a brunette. .. Go figure.


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 15, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> My lady neighbor just died her hair brown with blond accents. She looks great now. She is a very attractive woman with a great figure and I think she is 8 or 9 years younger than me. She was fully grey/white and I admit her new color has really made her look desirable. So is that it? Is appearance to others and one's self the reason? To me men dying their hair is silly looking because it I so obvious much like a cheap toupee.


You hit the nail on the head.... she looks desirable.  In my humble opinion.. I think that gray hair makes some women look a bit older.  I am 60 and my edges are the only thing that is gray.  I touch it up a bit. When I tell people my age they cannot believe it... sometimes I can't either.. lol.


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 15, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> I quit dying my hair a year ago.... decided I was old enough to 'look old' !!    (and I love the freedom of that choice)
> Funny thing though, I have been told by several people that  I look 'younger'  with silver/gray then I did as a brunette. .. Go figure.


I am sure I will get to that point.. but today is not the day and tomorrow won't be either... lol.  But some women have beautiful gray hair and wear it very well.


----------

